# trying to revive. pictures!!!!!



## loolagigi (Aug 3, 2009)

ok well i have had many issues. this is my first hydro grow, and have had lots of advice since then. it seems when i get so many ideas, i jump at them all.  ver bad. so, i have been overwatering and over ferting. some plants are 4 weeks old and others 2 weeks old. bagseed under lots of cfl's for veg. i have flora nova grow for ferts. ph and tds pen. i seem to have been drowning my roots with daily waterings, "dippings".  since then i flushed with clearex and things have perked up.  i have let dry out for 2 days now, and some mediums are light and dry, and others still heavy and moist. so for the light and dry meduims i will be treating them tonight after consultation.  heres picks for now.  hopefully, and i hope this on noone, you can use this as a guide to revive over loved plants.   thanks for being here. this site rocks.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 3, 2009)

these two had no moisture on the top of cubes. the rest had dampness still. they can wait.  for these two i will show pics now, and treat tonight. i will post again tomm to see if there is a difference, and share how it was treated. if i can fix these problems from help of friends, hopefully you yourself can look at the signs and use the same info, obvliusly only if outcome is good. and if bad outcome, what not to do, lol.   thanks....


----------



## growright35 (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad to see em still kickin. As you may remember I dont know much about hydro. But your growth seems strong still and will probably explode soon. Yeah there a lil sensitive at the moment but you know all the problems already, probably know how to fix it too. Maybe your strain doesnt handle exactly what others do and now you know to take it easy, seems like you've been gettin good advice. What up with the G.J.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 3, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> Glad to see em still kickin. As you may remember I dont know much about hydro. But your growth seems strong still and will probably explode soon. Yeah there a lil sensitive at the moment but you know all the problems already, probably know how to fix it too. Maybe your strain doesnt handle exactly what others do and now you know to take it easy, seems like you've been gettin good advice. What up with the G.J.


thank you for paying attention to detail. i can tell you have been following along...but you are wrong... i do not know the problem yet....just some small clues.  i have, had great grow with soil, and i know... this is not soil. i respect this way of growing as i would respect any able way to grow mj.  i am young, and i am stupid, but at least i am honest.  maybe stupid is harsh, but i am sure you are hip.......i have been getting great advice, but unfortunatly i have admitted to myself that noone is here, nor am i there........each situation is diff in its own way, which i have read numorouse times......i just want good mj, i hate and dispise paying, seeing arrests, so on and so on.....sorry if i am rambling, got a hold of some special ganj, gatta go, thank you, all.....   by the way, my journal took a turn when this all started, couldnt stand to stay in that "bad place".


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 4, 2009)

hope they get better dude. green mojo


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 4, 2009)

well i got home today and walked in my closet. it smelt really good, like stinky herb. i opened the cabinet doors and they seem to be doing well. a slight yellow tint, but mostly green. yeah, they look bad, but better. and i am also hoping having the fact they are stinky that they are growing again. i have been letting them dry out. 2 of them have had 149 ppm and 5.8 ph, and one has just been phed watered.  the otheres are drying out their mediums.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 4, 2009)

what medium were ya using?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 4, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> what medium were ya using?


3" rockwool cube sorounded by hydroton. now that i think of it, next time i will not place them in pots or hydroton. this way i can lightly squeeze exess water from cubes.....


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like some of the leaves are perking up. grow babies grow.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 4, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> looks like some of the leaves are perking up. grow babies grow.


yeah buddy, they are perking up. three plants were dry this evening, so they got phed at 5.8, and str8 water at 56 ppm.  i gently poured just som over the medium evenly intil some drained from bottom. here they are.....     the second picture shows purple on new growth *** is it??????/   the third pic has a plant with leafs curled over...shes been a pain in the ***.......and the last picture shows the most recent watered.


----------



## growright35 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like you do have the skills to cure a ill plants. Keep it up and soon ya wont be payin any more. There looking great for recovering.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 4, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> Looks like you do have the skills to cure a ill plants. Keep it up and soon ya wont be payin any more. There looking great for recovering.


wow, i finally got through the server......thanks for the kind words, i really needed to hear that. hopefully things stay cool and i can still have a sucessful grow.  any idea on the purple color in the new growth?  they are in the pics above. or an idea on the leafs rolling up?


----------



## growright35 (Aug 4, 2009)

Crazy Server. Really messes with a good buzz.LOL.UHH yeah I def dont want to be givin any advice but I guess wet wet plants will do that, maybe stressed out and need to relax a bit.Your probably doin what needs to be done and lettin them dry a bit. You and I both know with soil the wet and dry cycle but with the water I aint gotta clue. Whats up with Dirty anyway. I'd like to see someone give you some advice and good vibes. Maybe in Hydro forum. Dude just like you already said, slow it down and let them come back.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 4, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> Crazy Server. Really messes with a good buzz.LOL.UHH yeah I def dont want to be givin any advice but I guess wet wet plants will do that, maybe stressed out and need to relax a bit.Your probably doin what needs to be done and lettin them dry a bit. You and I both know with soil the wet and dry cycle but with the water I aint gotta clue. Whats up with Dirty anyway. I'd like to see someone give you some advice and good vibes. Maybe in Hydro forum. Dude just like you already said, slow it down and let them come back.


yeah, where is dirty?  hes probably just waiting for them to relax a little.  oh boy i thought they were done for for a couple days.  what doesnt kill them makes them stronger........update photos tomm night. we shall see whats doin.  i have noticed new growth speeding up on some plants.:hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 5, 2009)

not much change today....letting them dry out. ganna try nutes in a day or 2 maybe. cant really tell what to do next. i have a feeling they might need just more water, but maybe they need nutes. 200ppm sounds fair. hmmm, well see tomm. any suggestions would be nice too.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 6, 2009)

with my dwc i started with 50 ppm and just upd it every 2 or so days until i saw a bit of nute burn. seems to be working pretty well. 

i imagine you have fans in with the plants. is there any chance the roots are drying out between waterings? hydroton is great for getting air to the roots- how long do they go between waterings?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> with my dwc i started with 50 ppm and just upd it every 2 or so days until i saw a bit of nute burn. seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> i imagine you have fans in with the plants. is there any chance the roots are drying out between waterings? hydroton is great for getting air to the roots- how long do they go between waterings?


trying to figure water schedule now.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

:hubba: i folier fed 4 plants with flora nova at 210 ppm, at 5.7 ph.  then i watered medium with phed water because the they were dry after about 2 days of drying out. anyway i sprayed under leafs good too, and cut off lights in cabinet until the water on the leafs is gone.  wish me luck!  {fingers crosserd}


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 6, 2009)

See how much better they looked when you let them dry a bit. The purplin and yellowin is sayin FEED ME. Don't get feed me confussed w/ water me. Give those ladies 500 ppm's of 5.8 AFTER they dry a bit. The major dif. we have is you can't squeeze the excess out. Once mine are ready for 12/12 I add the hydroton and pot. yours are growin 4 sure, just droopy and stressed.
 B4 you give up maby remove the worst lookin 1 from the pot and hydroton so you can gently remove moister w/ the squeeze effect. Or get a pot and put dry hydroton in it w/ a dry cube to get a feel for dry vs. wet


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> See how much better they looked when you let them dry a bit. The purplin and yellowin is sayin FEED ME. Don't get feed me confussed w/ water me. Give those ladies 500 ppm's of 5.8 AFTER they dry a bit. The major dif. we have is you can't squeeze the excess out. Once mine are ready for 12/12 I add the hydroton and pot. yours are growin 4 sure, just droopy and stressed.
> B4 you give up maby remove the worst lookin 1 from the pot and hydroton so you can gently remove moister w/ the squeeze effect. Or get a pot and put dry hydroton in it w/ a dry cube to get a feel for dry vs. wet


thanks dirty, been a while man. purplin is feed me huh?  couldnt figure out what it was. the 4 i fed today didnt have much purple on the top, but the other 3 have quite bit....but they are wet, i will feed those three tomm.  i would give them 550, but i am scared to.....i wish i could, but i just cant right now.  if the 4 i fed today take a likeing to the nutes, ill bump up to 300-400.  i got the drying part down now, i just read so much crap on the internet on the internet "ebb and flow, or dwc...feed so many times a day". good to see ya back.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

this plant took a crap, hopefully the new growth will come through. 2 days ago it was one of my best plants. i dont know. the first pic was it a few days ago, the 2 last ones are tonight. the two pics on top are tonights, the last one is 2 days ago....?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 6, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> this plant took a crap, hopefully the new growth will come through. 2 days ago it was one of my best plants. i dont know. the first pic was it a few days ago, the 2 last ones are tonight. the two pics on top are tonights, the last one is 2 days ago....?


 

MARIJUANA GARDEN SAVER  says and I quote""
Poassium (k) Plants suffering from minor def. look vigorous, even taller than the rest of the population, but the tips and edges of their bottom leaves die or turn tan/brown & develope necotic spots.
 As the def. gets ore servere the leaves develope chlorotic spots. Mottled patches of red/yellow appear between veins, which remain green, accopanied by red stems and petiolets. More severe def. result in slower groth esp. in veg stage.
 Larger fan leaves have some dead patches , or necrosis, on their margins. These leaves eventually turn brown and die off. Plants with (k) Potassium def. tend to be the tallest.


 Looks like a poss. to me


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

its high in k,and p, but i thought it was for flowering only? but my flora nova is 7 n 4 p and 10 k.  so i should have enough k. no?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 6, 2009)

Every strain needs a lil diffrent in the nute dept. If it where me I'd try some of that when you water 1 plant. I mean use your normal set-up nute wise only add bout 50 - 100 ppm of that stuff. So you said maby to the next nute bump, so try it. I'm a bit scared you don't have a res. Do you? Like your not fillin ur pitcher up w/ water then ppm and ph and using that small of volume water for all plants? do ya? If so BINGO. The nutes are not makin it from the 1st plant to the 2nd.
 15-20 gal water in tote w/ airstones ppm'd and ph'd should last bout 1.5- 2 weeks for ya. If no big volume of water is being used for feeding then you should IMHO make a new pitcher of nutes for each plant!
 The above may be your results, clear this matter up 1st then we'll see


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Every strain needs a lil diffrent in the nute dept. If it where me I'd try some of that when you water 1 plant. I mean use your normal set-up nute wise only add bout 50 - 100 ppm of that stuff. So you said maby to the next nute bump, so try it. I'm a bit scared you don't have a res. Do you? Like your not fillin ur pitcher up w/ water then ppm and ph and using that small of volume water for all plants? do ya? If so BINGO. The nutes are not makin it from the 1st plant to the 2nd.
> 15-20 gal water in tote w/ airstones ppm'd and ph'd should last bout 1.5- 2 weeks for ya. If no big volume of water is being used for feeding then you should IMHO make a new pitcher of nutes for each plant!
> The above may be your results, clear this matter up 1st then we'll see


since  a week or so ago i stopped dipping and have been top watering/feeding. i mix a gallon for 3-4 plants with correct ppm/ph, them pour solution over medium and let drain out of each pot. is that ok?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

not sure what making a new batch for each pot wuld make any difference, can you elaberate?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 9, 2009)

:hubba: :headbang2: :yay: :banana: :headbang: :baby: well i have been gone for three days due to my baby boy being born.  so....heres a update.....i hit them 2 days ago with a ppm of 200 folier feed, and watered with a ppm of 400. seems like they took it ok.  i think on there next watering ill just use phed water to keep the plant from locking up again.....


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 10, 2009)

looks like they are gonna be alright. Keep an update I'm enjoying the grow.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 10, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> looks like they are gonna be alright. Keep an update I'm enjoying the grow.


thanks for the audience, im keeping them alive, but there is one reason why my foliage is turning brown and dying.  just cant put my finger on it.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 11, 2009)

was thinking about getting these looking a little better and flower in about a week or 2. not sure yet. i still have room in my cab too.  also in my cab, just above the cfl's you see in the picture lies a 400 hps eye hortilux.  the cfl's are mounted on a shelf that comes right out of the cab.  whatcha think?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the boy, hopefully the only 1 this season,lol. 200 ppm is what I give a seed 1nce it roots,food for thought. I take it your lettin em get a bit on the lighter side?
Looks like they'll pull through. A 400, ya boy! If i where you I'd use em all!


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Congrats on the boy, hopefully the only 1 this season,lol. 200 ppm is what I give a seed 1nce it roots,food for thought. I take it your lettin em get a bit on the lighter side?
> Looks like they'll pull through. A 400, ya boy! If i where you I'd use em all!


heres todays pics......i see new growth on some, and i see lack of nutes on others.  i fed the lighter ones with 450 today....and some have really bad leaf burn, boy oh boy, i got hit hard this time around....


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 11, 2009)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bongin:


----------



## growright35 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dude, Congrats on the new baby boy, been gone a bit due to movin the household. Sorry to see ya strugglin so. One thing I can see is you not givin up, you got too much invested. I cant be much help cause I'm stickin to dirt and too afraid to take the dip. Show me it can be done. Good to see Dirty back.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 12, 2009)

this is a pick before and after trim of dead leafs.  i also fed them, they look like they could use some good nutes.....i also used bottled water compared to my well water.   lets see what happens in a couple days......


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 13, 2009)

:holysheep:     most of them are loving yesterdays feeding, i used bottled water.....the tall one in the back is hurting, i will flush it tomm, the rest look a lot better.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't get good meds with bad water! Glad theres light @ the end


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 14, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Can't get good meds with bad water! Glad theres light @ the end


got my buddy with me now, maybe he can bring the mojo.:headbang2:  things look good, i hit them with just bottled water tonight.....pics tomm maybe, need batteries for cam....wheres drtyolsouth?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Loola...  ds & all...

HERE I am! 

They have come a long way Loola.  I think your baby is destined to have a green thumb cuz things were all screwy until he showed up!   How is mama and the baby doing?  I think all you needed was something worthwhile to distract you from your garden so you could leave them alone for a while, lol...  

They really do look so much better especially with all those nasty leaves gone and in no time they'll even look better and all the funk will be a faded memory.  They really will go BAM! when you put in your 400w...

One thing I do sometimes to control height is I start my 12/12 under VERY close fluoros and I'll wait until the plants begin to show flowers to switch to the HID light.  I've found this helps keep them from having quite as much stretch early in flowering.  It all depends on how the temps will be in your cab with the 400w that dermines how close or far your plants will need to be from the lights.  Allow for doubling height and add about 6" if your cab can run very cool or a foot if it's warm up by the light.  

Rock ON!


----------



## Six (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey there loolagigi....congrats on the new member first off...looks like yer gettin er done there...they seem to be strong at the new growth...now, i know absolutely nothing about hydro so lets get that clear right off the bat....heres where i pipe in my .02 cents worth though because this is helpful no matter what way you grow...

I work with well water as well...lol, that sounded funny...and it can be challenging if you dont know whats in your water...first off get yourself a big ole bottle of hydrogen peroxide and a few empty gallon jugs...fill your jugs up with water and add a tablespoon of peroxide to each one and let them sit until your ready for them...i always refill my jugs and add peroxide right after i get done watering so they have a few days to sit (soil grower here, only have to water every few)...peroxide removes methane and other contaminants from well water plus while its sitting, its coming up to room temperature....this being said, bottle RO water is best but if you are goona work with well water this helps, or atleast is helps me....

Now on to nutes...where the damage originates will tell you alot about what you plant wants or has to much of...im sure you know all about mobile nutes and immobile nutes so heres the key...if your damage is on the older lower leaves that means your problem is with mobile nute, aka N-P-K, magnesium, zinc, etc.....if your damage is with newer growth then you should focus more on immobile nutes, aka calcium, boron, chlorine, cobalt, copper, iron, manganese, molybdenum, silicon, sulphur..etc...i say nutes in a broad spectrum but i know alot of those are trace elements so just to clear that up....

From what i can see i think you are dealing with a sulphur problem, but like i said, i know nothing of hydro...only soil...i hope this helps in some way and throwing some green mojo your way....good luck....:watchplant: eace:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 15, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi Loola... ds & all...
> 
> HERE I am!
> 
> ...


sup man?  yeah, im diggin the idea keeping hps off plants till pistils start really showing. i wish i could wait till winter to flower, but i am sure i wont. hps will raise temps for sure, how much, not sure yet.    what should i be doing to prepare the plants for flowering?   leach with clearex before adding flowering nutes?  not really sure, lemme know.  thanks bro, hope your weekends rockin. laterz


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 15, 2009)

Six said:
			
		

> Hey there loolagigi....congrats on the new member first off...looks like yer gettin er done there...they seem to be strong at the new growth...now, i know absolutely nothing about hydro so lets get that clear right off the bat....heres where i pipe in my .02 cents worth though because this is helpful no matter what way you grow...
> 
> I work with well water as well...lol, that sounded funny...and it can be challenging if you dont know whats in your water...first off get yourself a big ole bottle of hydrogen peroxide and a few empty gallon jugs...fill your jugs up with water and add a tablespoon of peroxide to each one and let them sit until your ready for them...i always refill my jugs and add peroxide right after i get done watering so they have a few days to sit (soil grower here, only have to water every few)...peroxide removes methane and other contaminants from well water plus while its sitting, its coming up to room temperature....this being said, bottle RO water is best but if you are goona work with well water this helps, or atleast is helps me....
> 
> ...


thanks for comming in six. you didnt know about mobile nutes in that way, but i do now. thanks for the mojo, keep on checkin in.  laterz


----------



## Six (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh ya, and just to give credit where credit is due...this info is out of "Marijuana Horticulture, The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible" by Jorge Cervantes...very very good book if anyone is lookin for a good read i definately recommend it....i find myself referencing it alot, but not as much as i do this website...


----------

